# Why do you DIY for mobile audio?



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

A "marv's BBQ" thread got this stirred up in my head and I want to see something, so please vote to this simple question?


*Why do you do it yourself for mobile audio? *

I'm sure we could all pick multiples, but I want you to pick "your best answer" or what comes to mind first. I know there are probably other reasons, but this is what I could think of. There is no right or wrong answer and for those who don't like limitations of multiple choice and feel that something was overlooked I gave you that option too.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

All of the above. Well, I didn't _need_ another money pit hobby, I just seem to pick them up


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Never satisfied is what I voted for..
Any time in the past I would do the talk to the sales guy Buy some stuff..
get the install & WTF man WTF..
Not what I asked for.. yes the gear was good yes it sounded good.. but the install was not what I wanted.. the box was not how I asked the tweeters are not where I wanted them.. so I started installing..
now I dont have much time to make my install the way I want..lol
Peace troy


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Crap I knew I would forget a category I wanted in there.:blush: 

I should have added "Don't trust anyone else to do it right or the way you expect it to be done". but ya maybe "never satisfied" would work for that too possibly.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 16, 2006)

I voted "other" because I don't trust anyone else to do the work. Once you decide to take on the job yourself DIYMA is the only way to go.

Yes, there can be some cost savings for components. But in the end I'm more interested in having the install I wanted.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Other*
I want the best system...for my money. 

That includes installing gear myself (since I also don't trust anyone else to do it right) and buying gear that has been tested and proven in real comparison tests against other similar gear. That usually means buying gear from companies that spend more money on R&D than flashy marketing.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Other -- bang for the buck with flexibility to fit the space/req that I have


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Three reasons. 
1: I am cheap.
2: I absolutetly love good sound(cheaply)
3: I've always been a DIYer. Pulled up the carpet up in my bedroom at age 8 and built a workbench complete with a bandsaw. My parents didn't like it but never discouraged me so they let it go. I built my first 3 bikes til i saved up to buy a new one. I built my first skateboard along with a 7 1/2 foot halfpipe at age 14. It was strong enough that i rode my CR80 on it more than the board or bicycle. Everything i was interessted in, i tried to build or make it first. I either couldn't afford to buy and/or just didn't like the thought of someone else doing for me. Where is the sense of pride and accomplishment in that?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I started because I like to tinker with things and I knew I could install the equipment better (or at least treat the equipment better) then most installers. Also, I didn't want to pay someone for something that I can do myself. From there it turned into wanting a great sounding system.

I went all out on my current vehicle because I love modding (performance & audio) and I needed to keep myself from voiding my power train warranty.


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Other 
I enjoy doing it...


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

all of the above and then some...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I voted for other. I like to do things myself. I consider myself a craftsman and right now this is how I wish to dirrect my energy. Even though lately I've been a lazy SOB. 

One more thing. I know to many people DIY means experimenting with home drivers to find what works and what doesn 't. Thats NOT what it means to me. DIY means Doing It Myself regardless if a home driver or a car specific driver is used. I have too many other things going on to be trying driver after driver, never really being satisfied. Thats the moneypit part of the hobby I won't play. Not to mention that takes funds away from other equipment I might want to buy.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Experimenting can mean trying different crossover points, speaker placement, more power, less power, 2-way vs 3way, active vs passive, monophonic vs stereo, 3.1, 5.1, rear fill and all types of it, etc etc, not just switching out equipment


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm all of the above plus some.

My best answer would be that I want the absolute best sound possible without paying more than I absolutely have to 

Although I am a bit different than alot of the people I know in that I absolutely LOVE doing the wiring/prep work to a vehicle before putting the system in... maybe even more than installing the speakers themselves. I certainly know more about deadening and cabling techniques than I do about speaker aiming and tuning.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Fixed component sets suck.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

No mass produced sets that give me what I want for the price I want to pay.

That, and it feels better to do something yourself, instead of an out-of-the-box solution.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

durwood said:


> *Why do you do it yourself for mobile audio? *


Assuming we are talking about installation:

Because every shop I have ever been to has resulted in a bad experience in some way or another. I recently went to a audio shop to get a box and amprack built for 2 15"s, and felt like their customer service was utter ****. I was talking with the guy about audio in general, and he basically cut me off and walked away (this was after I had made an appointment to drop $600 on said box). This was not the first time this same shop pissed me off with their less than stellar public relations, so I left. I never showed up to my appointment, and much to my surprise (read: no surprise whatsoever) they made no attempts to contact me since, despite having all of my information. Therefore, if I can do it without having to go to a shop, I will, just because I hate dealing with asshats


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

Been burned way too many times in the past by shops and installers. From shoddy jobs to flat out lies and lazy installs, I'm not doing it anymore. No one is touching my vehicle but me. I love taking the vehicle apart years later and finding all of these little "surprises" waiting for me from a "professional" install done years ago.

Oh, and traditional "car audio" midwoofers and their 2mm ~ 3mm Xmax, no FR graphs, and no true T/S parameters is pretty pathetic. Why keep consumers in the dark?

It took retail car audio subwoofers 10 years to catch up to the DIY drivers as far as price vs value goes.

Car audio driver performance has always been vastly inferior to DIY offerings. Some of Crutchfield's $800 sets couldn't hold a candle to a $200 DIY set with homemade passives.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

The level of customization going DIY and mixing and matching drivers is uncanny.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

others - my gear gets changed out too often - damn diyma's fault


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

Other... In one sentence? Not hardly possible.

I'm a DIY kind of guy, and constantly have projects I am rotating between. From the Media PC I'm building, Junk-Day bench I'm refinishing, gourds I'm painting to the Car I am constantly trying to perfect... I just like to do stuff. I'm a cheap bastard and I have no trust in others to give me a good price, or do the job right, so I'd rather save my money and time, and do it myself. I am a perfectionist, and as I learn more about car audio, I understand where I have went wrong with my current install, and look forward to correcting my mistakes in my next car. All said and done... I just like it, and that's what really matters.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

*Other*

It's my job.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Other for me: the reasons are that the basic level of technical competence in commercial car-fi equipment is depressingly low, and even if one could actually buy decent gear at car-fi shops nobody offers a package that is even similar to my augmented wideband approach.

And yes, that was a single sentence!


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

just getting started on the never ending moneypit of a hooby


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I had to say other because I didn't think my reason was really covered in the poll.

I want a unique system that sounds better than expected for what I paid, and I want the satisfaction of installing it myself and learning a ton while I do it.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

DS-21 said:


> Other for me: the reasons are that the basic level of technical competence in commercial car-fi equipment is depressingly low, and even if one could actually buy decent gear at car-fi shops nobody offers a package that is even similar to my augmented wideband approach.
> 
> And yes, that was a single sentence!



One run-on sentence. 

I was just pointing out that to many, DIY is pick a home driver and see if it works. Thats just one aspect of our multi faceted hobby. WE choose the equipment that goes into our vehicles, WE install the equipment. WE do it ourselves. I'm not sending out my amp rack to be vinyl wrapped. I'll do it myself. Thats what DIY is.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

first, i'm cheap and nothing marketed towards car audio interests me in the least. i'm quite happy having a total of $160 worth of drivers in my car. second, if i paid someone to install all the different things i've put in my car over time my installation bill would eclipse my equipment bill... and that would just piss me off.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I always did DISE - "Do It for Someone Else". Money for college. 

But then five years ago I moved into an apartment where I couldn't do any car work. So I went to literally a dozen shops and all but one of them said "impossible!" or "You don't want a 3-way. This _____ is better than any 3-way!". Finally, the only one that was willing to do the job butchered it (got the pics, if any of you haven't seen them yet  ).

So I guess I was forced back into DIY. The "professional" shops tend to suck. The few that don't suck usually charge so much that I'd rather do it myself.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Shoot, I could vote for 3 or 4 of those, easily. But ultimately, even though I want the best sound possible, and hate to buy prematched sets that a marketing crew came up with, I really wanted to learn more and have "tweakability". Plus I think I'm getting a lot more for my money.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> One run-on sentence.


Compound, actually.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Other - Passive comp sets are a rip off.


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

If you want anything done right you've gotta do it yourself!


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Got ripped off by too many dealers.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

All Of The Above


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

Other: When I started doing it myself, I didn't trust any of the local shops.

It goes back to the first install I paid for... which included two RF Punch 10's mounted under the back shelf with no baffle and tweeters hot glued inside the stock speakers grills on the doors on my Honda Accord.  

As soon as I finish my install, I'm going to make arrangements to hire someone in Atlanta to help dial it in.

JD


----------



## icky4 (Jan 29, 2007)

Dont trust the shops to do anything other than a half assed job, have the exact equiptment I want or give me a fair price. Not many good shops out there.

My local shop now has Alumapro Alchemy MX10 priced at $320, "on sale" for $280 and the actual MSRP is $250. I bought direct instead.


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

I challenged my options to show me who is best and DIY came out on top. 

Now if committing to Ushers, Excels, or Scan-Speak was more compelling (for me), I'd perhaps find that I have nothing left to ask of life.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I voted other. The reason I turned to DIY is because of value. It wasn't necessarily the cheapest option, but with research you could get the best possible system for the amount of money you spent.

I can't imagine having a better system than I have now by spending $1000 on commercial setups.


----------



## ddsBMW (May 31, 2007)

I wanted the best sound possible and it is fun.


----------



## Medicineman (Apr 9, 2007)

"Like to experiment and learn"

My only problem is having enough time to do the work. I am seriously considering taking a week vacation to do nothing but work on my install.

Recently completed list:
1. Test boxes for Dayton 10 HF to get an idea of what works best for my ears/install.
2. Sound dampening (I still want more of this ><)
3. New carpet.
4. Wiring
5. Driver selection (this was a tough one)

To Do list:
1. Enclosure for 12 HF
2. Pull dash to finally seal kick panels
3. New baffles for Revelators in the kicks
3. Clean up rough edges on vent from kick panels to rocker panel
4. Build something to hold tweets at corner of dash
5. Cover dash with upholstery foam and ultra-suede
6. etc.......


When will it end????


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chad said:


> All Of The Above


Cheater! How do you think I came up with most of the choices? 



durwood said:


> I'm sure we could all pick multiples, but I want you to pick "your best answer" or what comes to mind first.


----------



## ritous1 (Apr 26, 2007)

experiment and learn sounded like the best answer to me. This is a hobby as well as a passion. Diy sites like this are so helpful/educational that if you do decide to go mainstrain you'll have all the knowledge you need to see through all the fluff.


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not that cheap, but I want the most for my money. While working at a major chain (who went out of business), I wasn't satisfied by what we only sold; I also knew how much that crap really cost and felt bad for anybody who had to pay full price for heavily marked up name brands.
Thank God for ebay, partsexpress, madisound, DIYMobileAudio.com, etc.

I see some are working on DIY amps, now we just need to build our own head units (without having a degree in Electrical Engineering) and we'll be all set.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 2, 2010)

In my younger days I used to do all the work on my cars. I've replaced entire rear ends, rebuilt engines and transmissions, etc. I don't do that anymore. Just got a new Subie in March, and I'm letting the dealer shop handle all service.

But changing the audio system is not in that "dealer service" category. It's also something I've done in the past - and I see no reason to not do it in this case. I can do it myself, get what I want, and save a few hundred bucks doing so.


----------



## routzong (Apr 27, 2009)

Other... The installs I have paid for have always left me unhappy, also its fun (most of the time)!


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

i just love to work on the car, any chance i get. i can be pretty happy with the way it sounds, then i think, "what if i change this?" sometimes its better sometimes worse but then it just gives me another excuse to work on the car again


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

I picked "want the best sound possible" It started as I wanted a flashy bling-bling install that I couldn’t afford so I learned how to do it myself. In trying to learn I discovered this blessing/curse of a website and it has all been downhill since  Switched from bling-bling to SQ and its all been an evolving beast of a money/time pit ever since. I do love doing it and learn something every time I change a component or install. 

But the best part is showing off my budget DIY system to the guys who dropped a small fortune at car toys. They get a little cranky after they hear mine then get down right pissed off when I tell them how much it all cost. A little elbow grease and research can save you a fortune (but quite possibly ruin a relationship )


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

For a few reasons realistically

1: The install side of it: the most useful thing that a car audio shop could offer, they generally don't and don't possess the competence to do so. That would be being able to custom design a system around a vehicle's needs. Whether that would be designing a passive crossover to optimize the system for the listener(s) or even tuning an active setup, most just don't have a clue.

2: 99% of the commercial car audio business uses the same buildhouses that we can purchase product from for a fraction of a price. The crossover is the most important part of a system and that can't be cookie cutter and stamped out and expected to work in any application optimally. Luckily we in the DIY community have the tools to flexibly adjust for this and have shown the will to learn how to implement them

3: I'm by no means claiming to be a guru or a tuning expert but every once in a while I make a little side cash by designing systems for other people. So obviously, I have to do it myself and do it well for my point to be of any value. The guys I work with used to blow so much money on really cheap car audio equipment that I wanted to show them where their money was going. Not in a holier than thou kind of way, but to help them save a lot of money and get better results, and where to spend their money where it gives the best results for their dollar.


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

ALL OF THE ABOVE AND THEN SOME. I hate when I go to an audio shop and they push their product line on me, and tell me what they think will sound better. Also most shops do the job as quick as possible and are not neat. I hate sloppy work.


----------



## chu (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been burned by a shop with a botch install and that they swapped out my components with one of there budget line stuff.


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have never, ever been happy with a shop or "expert" install. Always ended up either being inadequate or pissing me off. I have stories that I hate to tell. Once had a car in a world champion's install bay for 5 months and it still was not done, and I had to just come and get it.

I don't have the time to do it myself, but have to do it anyway. My wife may hate me for months, but the pleasure of doing it well and right is almost worth it.


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I was a professional about 8 years ago, I was a good professional though but Ive worked with plenty of bad ones. One of the only times I had something installed by someone else I was very young and they did a CRAPPY job on the alarm installation. Though I loved my Alpine alarm, those were great! The tech installed like ****, didnt even close the lower part on my dash all the way I had to do it myself. From then on out I knew I could do it, and did. 

So its part that I know I can work on anything, I know cars, I know audio, I know what I want and I love doing it! Plus the money I can save can go into better equipment.


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

The extra time and effort that I put in is why I DIY. You would never be able to find my alarm brain or see where I tapped into the factory wires because I rewrapped everything so it looks stock.

Professional installed alarm in my first car had the brain under the steering column hanging from a wire under the dash... ya... no thief would look there.

Also saves money. I think I was quoted $300 just for the alarm install with all the extra sensors and add ons I wanted. It took me 6hrs to install myself as it was my first alarm and I am color blind (stupid little wires).

Car audio wise... no one is touching my car. I have OCD.


----------



## MADXF (Jun 30, 2010)

This is the first topic I have seen that I can actually add something to... haha.

I voted 'other'. 
My reason is if it is something I can do and I dont care how long it takes me to do it, then I am going to do it. 
It's not a cheap thing, its a compulsive thing. lol.
I also dont particularly trust anyone to do the job the way I want it done.


----------



## Leksikon (Nov 25, 2010)

I also voted "other" because: By doing it myself I know how it was done (not necessarily that it was done better) but how it was actually put together, and that helps me know how to make it better in the future. If you don't know how and why something works the way it does, it's hard to make it work better


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i chose other, 

i enjoy doing things myself because i like the challenge of it. i like trying to solve the complex issue of how the heck am i going to fit this 8 inch speaker in my door? How on earth am i going to fit all this in my trunk? Will i still have practical usable space?

not to mention im not going to pay someone else to do something that i am perfectly capable of (or more so) than they are.

and i like to get good deals on everyhing i buy lol.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I diy, mainly because I have yet to come across someone who does things properly....whether its an oil change, radio upgrade, basically any type of work on my cars. There is always something done half-assed or that they forgot to address. 

Especially the stealer-ship I bought my civic from... READ PARK AVENUE HONDA


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

i just like doing the work and being able to say i did it all myself and didnt pay someone to do it for me. Its nice to do something and be able to see what you've accomplished once its done


----------



## Meriadeck78 (May 3, 2010)

Other - I like good drivers, good amp an d all, but i don't really want to pay the full price. :laugh: . I like to DIY and make it the way i want it. Brand Marketing make me laugh, so they can continue to "push it"


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

One sentence eh? Well here's a run- on for the other category:

Sales guys 98% of the time are clueless, to get a great install is more than I'd ever care to spend and I can install pretty decent myself at next to nothing and lastly sound is so relative to the listener, why would you ever want to put your quality sound in the hands or ears so to speak of someone else... Plus this **** is way to fun to have someone else do-


----------



## jam0o0 (Nov 30, 2010)

experiment and learn. i always had trouble remembering things taught in a vacuum. with all the hands on car stuff i do i can really see how the knowledge is used to make stuff better.


----------



## Beats_by_Boat (Mar 12, 2011)

I chose "other" also. I would rather do it myself then pay someone else to do it, I would say only b/c I am a tight wad. lol I have a severe case of OCD, I know I will take the time to do it right and the way I want it.


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

amitaF said:


> I diy, mainly because I have yet to come across someone who does things properly....whether its an oil change, radio upgrade, basically any type of work on my cars. There is always something done half-assed or that they forgot to address.
> 
> Especially the stealer-ship I bought my civic from... READ PARK AVENUE HONDA


i took my car to a professional installer for my first system when i thought installing was over my head. I don't think i will ever trust someone else to install my **** again. opened the door panel to sound deaden and i found both crossovers bolted onto mdf and screwed into one of the access holes. would've been fine if it weren't for the fact that the crossovers were no longer secured to the door panel and hanging on one screw on both sides. also instead of connecting my speakers directly from the amp..they ran 16 awg to my car wire harness that connects to my headunit and crimped the 16 awg wire unto the 22guage oem car wires..then at the speaker hole crimped 16 awg onto the oem speaker wire again to connect to my speaker. Reason most likely being that my car has a molex and they couldn't figure out what to do or didn't want to drill through the molex. Half ass f***s. also rcas, power and speaker wires were zip tied and electrical taped together all the way from my head unit to the amp


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

dsauce16 said:


> i took my car to a professional installer for my first system when i thought installing was over my head. I don't think i will ever trust someone else to install my **** again. opened the door panel to sound deaden and i found both crossovers bolted onto mdf and screwed into one of the access holes. would've been fine if it weren't for the fact that the crossovers were no longer secured to the door panel and hanging on one screw on both sides. also instead of connecting my speakers directly from the amp..they ran 16 awg to my car wire harness that connects to my headunit and crimped the 16 awg wire unto the 22guage oem car wires..then at the speaker hole crimped 16 awg onto the oem speaker wire again to connect to my speaker. Reason most likely being that my car has a molex and they couldn't figure out what to do or didn't want to drill through the molex. Half ass f***s. also rcas, power and speaker wires were zip tied and electrical taped together all the way from my head unit to the amp


"Why do you DIY for mobile audio?"

This ^^^ And, they didn't even CONNECT my stock tweeters to the HU, and my right mid was wired out of phase (not because careful, meticulous tuning suggested as much) Also, they apparently couldn't find my accessory wire, so they spliced into my ignition wire, so no radio with the car off, AND the radio would short out when I tilted my steering wheel.

I had to redo everything DIY.


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

Danometal said:


> "Why do you DIY for mobile audio?"
> 
> This ^^^ And, they didn't even CONNECT my stock tweeters to the HU, and my right mid was wired out of phase (not because careful, meticulous tuning suggested as much) Also, they apparently couldn't find my accessory wire, so they spliced into my ignition wire, so no radio with the car off, AND the radio would short out when I tilted my steering wheel.
> 
> I had to redo everything DIY.


wow..never again will I take my car or let anyone else i know have their car audio installed by a so called "installer"...kinda sucks for the installers out there that are actually legit and do an amazing job but they few who do things like this really ruins it for everyone. I just feel like because its not their own car they do that ********. I bet you they would've never done that **** to their own car


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

dsauce16 said:


> wow..never again will I take my car or let anyone else i know have their car audio installed by a so called "installer"...kinda sucks for the installers out there that are actually legit and do an amazing job but they few who do things like this really ruins it for everyone. I just feel like because its not their own car they do that ********. I bet you they would've never done that **** to their own car


I made a point to take it back after I fixed it, and they just shrugged their shoulders. I later found out I paid $130 for a $50 wiring kit. Good times.


----------



## area51 (Sep 27, 2009)

My reason changes daily to justify my obsession.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Who am I going to trust working with amps that haven't been made in 15 years and are almost irreplaceable?

Do it yourself, that's how you learn, that's why we're all here.

But I mostly do it because there is nothing more satisfying than being able to say, "I did it" when someone asks where you got that done.

*Pride is good.* 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## allnpt0 (Feb 10, 2009)

Because I know whats best for my taste.

Pete


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Because I'm f%$&@n stupid.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

tibug said:


> Because I'm f%$&@n stupid.


X2- If someone is gonna eff up my ride it might as well be me right?!


----------



## Scooby (Feb 23, 2008)

I voted other although all of the above.


Real tired of paying people to do a job and ending up fixing their mess myself and spending twice as much than I would have just doing it myself to begin with.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Scooby said:


> I voted other although all of the above.
> 
> 
> Real tired of paying people to do a job and ending up fixing their mess myself and spending twice as much than I would have just doing it myself to begin with.


^ This. Exactly.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I like to experiment and learn, although most of the choices apply.

I'm in college though, so when I come to something that I don't have the resources to do myself, I pay people from this forum to help


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

I like to experiment and learn too. Also, nobody mess with my car! I do it myself.


----------



## Ruleslawyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a cheap bastard. Truly competent labor costs way too much. Labor I can afford, I wouldn't let touch my car. In the end nobody will care nearly as much as you do about your car being done right.


----------



## mda185 (Dec 14, 2006)

Equal parts of enjoying experimenting and learning, wanting best bang for the buck, and not trusting anyone to treat my car with the respect and care I do. When you have hundreds of hours invested in maintaining and modifying a car, it is hard to leave it in a shop. 

This is made doubly hard because I spent the early part of my career working as a mechanic and I saw things some of my mates did that would make the owners scream if they knew. I know that not all mechanics and mobile audio installers are dishonest and incompetent but it has become increasingly hard to find good ones. So I DIY long past the age where most give this hobby up.


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Does using a DIY'er to do your install count?

I wanted to learn and help (besides handing over beers and tools). I did not want to destroy my car as I am a complete electronical disaster/noob.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I just like to fabricate things related to audio (home and mobile), and want to have 100% install which guarantee me a very high SQ level.... always pushing the limits


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Since somebody voted this one to the top anyways, I voted on this one too and here's my story:
FYI, I voted "Hated marketing telling you what to buy and why"

WARNING: LONG TEXT!!!

I always had systems in my cars, or I planned to put one in but sold the car faster than planned...
In the beginning, I had no idea about sound-quality and staging and all that, untill I discovered a now-gone forum called "SQ-Freaks"...
This forum made me discover the basics of Sound-Quality, and... a dealer that should be specialized in that matter. This was back in 2004...

I respected that dealer and he had an awsome sounding car back then, so I trusted him on recommending me some nice gear, starting with just a component-set upgrade and my existing headunit, amps and subwoofer. I swapped out the component-set and i was happy, but I was far from the level I dreamed off, so I asked him for a way to upgrade my system...

He recommended me to buy an Alto Mobile UCS Pro and another to go active and upgrade a bit on the power, which is exactly what I did:
- The 4ch amp I used for fronts and rears became my midwoofer-amp (bridged)
- I bought a Steg QM45.4x to power tweeters and rears (he recommended a 105.4 or just a 120.2 and ditch the rears, but the first option was too expensive and I wasn't convinced about ditching my rears)
- I bought an Alto Mobile UCS Pro
And I install everything rough and dirty in his parking-lot, so he could tune the upgraded system right-away (I lived 75miles away from him)...

I thought it was an improvement in the beginning, but after a while, I discovered I had a hiss and the highs were not only a lot brighter than before, they were just too bright and harsh, so I went back for a solution...
He said the sound of that Steg QMos amp didn't match the one of my Kenwood amps (this is actually true) and that was causing the highs to sound so bright compared to the rest, but actually my highs were not the problem, it was the midrange that was too muffled and I needed to put a Steg QMos on those too...
- I bought a Steg QM120.2x, installed it in his parking lot and let him tune my system again...
I was happier, but now, I accuse him from having turned down the tweeters a little this time...

Only a few weeks later, I decided 2 Steg Qmos amps and 1 Kenwood looked ridiculous, so I went back and asked if I could trade in that Steg QM120.2x again and get a QM105.4x instead...
Unfortunately, there seemed to be a little scratch on the QM120.2x (I mean very very small) and he wouldn't take it back, not even for a little less money.
- He talked me into understanding the fact he couldn't take back the QM120.2x
- I bought the QM105.4x anyways.
Notice he did not recommend me to just get another QM120.2x (which is cheaper than a QM105.4x), which I would have done, just didn't think about it...

In the mean-time, I still had a slight hiss and I still thought the highs could have been softer to my ears...
He recommended me to change out the Focal TN47's by a pair of Dynaudio MD100's he had laying around, used and tested... And upgrade on the power (probably thought I already sold that QM120.2x)...
I actually heard Dynaudio MD100's multiple times before and liked them, so I agreed.
By that time, I accepted to ditch my rears, since more and more installs I liked listening to didn't have any...
- Bought those MD100's
- Swapped out the QM45.4x by the QM120.2x I still had
- Moved midwoofers from QM105.4x to QM120.2x to connect the MD100's to the QM105.4x
Again: did the hand-labour in his parking lot and let him tune the system...
MUCH better!!!

Later I upgraded on the midbass output since I wasn't happy with those, so I bought a pair of DLS Iridium 6i's and a Steg QM220.2x to replace the QM120.2x...
This time, I decided I would try to tune it myself, so I could learn something...

It never came from installing those Iridiums and that QM220.2x, since I combined this with a complete trunk-overhaul I didn't finish, but I did discover 1 thing:
All that time, I was playing with the midwoofers OUT OF PHASE!!!
I actually had the chance to correct this before removing the whole trunk-install and off-course, the midbass was a LOT better!!!

By the way, I'm still convinced that component set sounded a much more natural on my "old" Kenwood amps and I still had that hiss which seemed to come from either that UCS Pro, or the Steg QMos amps...

Somewhere between this whole story, he also sold me a used JL 12W6 (v1) for a nice price, HE tuned it, it failed after 4 weeks and it was MY fault...

Last time I went there (this was by the end of 2007 I think), he had become the main-dealer of Steg, Audio-System and Exact-Audio and "everything else was crap".
He also overhauled his demo-car, which I listened and to me sounded a lot worse than before... "Because it's tuned for the EMMA-competition CD"...

I stopped going there and after I stopped recommending him on a few forums and actually told a few of my experiences over the years, he sent me various e-mails to insult me!!!


I sold EVERYTHING I had from him, didn't care how much money I lost and started all over, making sure I didn't use any of the gear he sells.
By that time, Xenia aka XC-C30, now my girlfriend for over 3 years and counting, showed me this forum (note that this was still in npdang-times!) and I discovered a whole new world!

Isabelle


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

durwood said:


> *A Mr. Marv's BBQ thread ...*


Those were the days, when Mr. Marv would have everyone over and make the best Tri-Tip you ever had !!!


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

I wish I could diyma it's like rocket science to me. One time it tool me an hour to put together a BBQ grill that had like 3 pieces fml


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Never satisfied and learning were pretty close. Would say though that because I'm never satisfied it has driven my desire to learn


----------



## yesitisizzett (Sep 16, 2012)

never satisfied!
There is always room for inprovement. 
Logging off to go install Acoustazorb through out


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

Because we have the technology to fix this!!!!
Naw really cause I can't see paying for something I can for just as well myself.

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't trust anyone else to do it right or the way you expect it to be done


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

RNBRAD said:


> Don't trust anyone else to do it right or the way you expect it to be done



I feel that way about being a customer to anyone. That's why I am also a mechanic(career), a dry waller, a carpenter, an electrician(old career), a plumber, a roofer, and if anything else comes up....I will learn. If I wasn't so squeemish, i'd be a doctor also.


----------



## Maylar (Dec 6, 2012)

"Other". I can't afford to pay someone else to do it as well as I can.


----------



## NZaudio (Jan 5, 2014)

There aren't many good car audio guys in this country, and no shops near me that are respectable. If you want something done right...


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

hmm... old thread.
i need to use those tools not just collect them lol
and get to buy even more. ha!


----------



## Treesx4 (Dec 10, 2013)

I became a DIYer in 1988, when my first system (100w sentrack amp & 8" bazookas 86 ranger) was "professionally" installed... My truck burnt to the ground weeks later... According to the Fire Chief no fuse at battery, undersized wire, + & ground ziped together at ground point... must have shorted there.... All I can remember is a BAD bruning smell and then a red glowing line melting up through the flooring.... O well I later became a MECP CERTIFIED installer and also cellular installer back in the day.... Now I'm teaching my son for his first car.... DIYer for life


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

I'm fussy and don't trust that others know as much as they should, not to mention the extra cost benefit (savings) you can get out of it.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

PsyCLown said:


> I'm fussy and don't trust that others know as much as they should, not to mention the extra cost benefit (savings) you can get out of it.


Im with you there. For me I always have a particular way I want things done weather it is "correct" or not.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

I would have to say, I knew for sure I was a DIYer when I was 12yrs old and I started helping my Dad around the shop. I would watch him fix cars, and learn what parts were what and how they interacted with each other. Eventually, you just break **** down like legos. This part first, then this one next, then that over there, so on and so forth. By the time I was 16yrs old with my first car, I could disassemble and re-assemble anything that needed to be done. Through the years there wasn't one project I let intimidate me. Now, I build cars, audio systems, modded controllers, computers, snowmobiles, etc. Basically, you name it, I'll take it apart and learn from it  Anything you can do, I can do mentality

DIY for life

Cheers


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Besides wanting the best possible sound, It keeps me sane. Need something to do besides work, home improvement and diapers.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I enjoy doing my own work and the fact I probably couldn't afford to do this if I had to pay for someone else to do the labor.


----------



## xeraxes (Jan 4, 2014)

I definitely like to learn by doing and from how others have incorporated different ideas into their setups.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

I really love music and its nice to be able to install everything on my own and pay way less buying used gear. I commute 2 hours a day to work and without DIY audio...I would be miserable. I have learned so much over the 7 years I have had this hobby.


----------



## dareo (Dec 17, 2010)

It's just a pride thing. I am proud of and pleased with work i do myself, even if it may not be as good as some pros. 

Anyone can drop stuff off and write checks, but to build/install it yourself and it not suck is a satisfying.


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

^just like the above...pride. When people hear my set up and say it sounds like the band is front of them. Also the money thing! 

Now I can't do everything but I get by. This hobby also helped me feel comfortable with wiring. Swapped out and rewired my car's injection system. Also put in a audio system for my patio complete with subwoofer.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Cuz the chicks dig it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

For me it was money and not trusting others work. I will say though, I learned electrical, plumbing, and carpentry from doing things myself, which has saved a lot on repairs around the house


----------



## AvionicsTek (May 4, 2014)

Thumper26 said:


> For me it was money and not trusting others work. I will say though, I learned electrical, plumbing, and carpentry from doing things myself, which has saved a lot on repairs around the house


 This is me too. I'm a very meticulous person, and every time I seem to pay someone else good money to do a good job for me, they always half-ass it. Quality of workmanship is one big thing lacking in the american job market these days. Seems people just want to get paid, and do the minimum amount of work for it.

So, I do just about everything myself, from install my own audio systems to mechanical, plumbing, and carpentry. I'm very very reluctant to turn it over to some Joe Schmo who doesn't have the vested interest in my property that I do. And, when I do turn it over to someone else that might have better facilities, tools, and even experience than I do. I'm not shy about telling them what I expect, and that it has to be up to my high standards before I will sign off on it and except it. But, I'm also not a person to rush someone. Take the time you need to do the job right, but that doesn't mean milk it either. I don't ask any more of people doing there jobs than I ask of myself doing mine.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I love learning,experimenting and doing clean work. Audio reproduction is my religion. And yes...... CHICKS DIG IT!!!!!! Lol its a good clean vice....


----------



## ZMan2k2 (Mar 11, 2014)

I love learning about things, working on my truck, and generally knowing what's been done to it. I have a knowledge of what's going on, so I can explain to others, and really, to learn about electrical, carpentry, plumbing etc. It has helped around the house as well, seeing that I can accomplish my goals in my truck, has given me the confidence to tackle things around the house that I would normally let a "professional" do. So, many reasons, but that's the main one.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i like to experiment and learn i usually do quite a bit of reading before i ask a question,and if i can not find what i am looking for than i ask,if i do not get an answer than i usually experiment and it seems to be a good way for me to learn


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Another big plus is troubleshooting. When something happens, I know how, what, and where everything is connected, and why. You take that for granted until you start trying to troubleshoot someone else's car.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

The satisfaction of putting together a system of my own creation, installing it, and then getting to enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

threads are just rising from the grave this week lol 


i voted on this a long time ago!!

i think now, a big part of it is that i like to help people who are serious about wanting to learn - these guys on the facebook group who are just repeating the same questions and dont have the 10 seconds to throw google a simple question with a simple awnser blow my mind. "what do ohms mean" or "is this bad?" "i think my power wire is melting my amplifier"

i dunno. its hard to keep wanting to help some people, but the majority of the time i feel rewarded from giving my time to help people. i must get at least one serious PM a week that goes into depth about something 


the biggest tip i could give anyone about life?

before you open your mouth and ask anyone a question - ask the internet first. you will be suprised at how smart people think you are.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

^ that. All day. 

I'm where you are, if someone is serious and wants to expand their knowledge base, lets do it. If you want to know how hard your 6x9's will slam, google it.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the gear, mathematics, accomplishment, demystification/application of electrical and sound theories and most of all, cranking my favorite tunes at the highest fidelity.

DIY til I die!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Im a DIY guy for several reasons. One is since I was 13 I had shown a mechanical aptitude for anything electronic so everyone always asked me to slap in their car stereo. Mind you CD car stereos did not exist at that point. It always held my interest and I even worked for the number 1 shop in Maui for nearly 15 years off and on. I don't do fiberglass and fancy crap but I love to wire, I love to mix and match, I love to spend hours on end playing with settings and while it took me twice as long to complete a car the customer was always thrilled because it sounded just right when they got it.... until they would change settings and come back latter because now the stereo sounded bad. LOL

As I got older and started my own company (Auto Repair and Performance) I would farm out my installs. I was always disappointed with how wires were ran, or power wires next to signal wires, or screws tweeking the mids frame or amps installed in the worst possible way and exposed..... I just got tired of it so I do it myself so I know its done to my standards.

This is a spectacular forum for picking up tricks of the trade as well. I never thought of putting foam rings on the mids to focus them through the factory door card and now that I tried it I cant believe what a difference it made on my Bostons! I may have not just bought Illusions if I had known about that just two weeks ago!
I mention this yesterday to my friend at the local "high end" shop and he looks at me like I am crazy and no way it would make a difference. I ignored that because I let his shop do my initial install 2 years ago and ended up redoing every last part.




So in a sentence, I do it myself because that is the only way I know it is done right.


----------



## stevemk07 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wanted to learn more about sound systems and be able to design a system to my liking without have my to spend too much because I enjoy creating and innovation.


----------



## kol3slaw (May 26, 2014)

I'm new to DIY Car Audio. I'll try to build or rebuild anything. Started out taking apart home speakers and installing them in my VW ended up with all manner of multi amp systems and building enclosures, installing alarms and systems for friends. I came here today because I love music and want to learn how to build a system with raw drivers to get exactly the sound I want without spending $$ on some pre packaged gear.


----------

